
Show HN: Adm.js – Asynchronous Dependency Manager - thehandofkwll
https://github.com/bohdyone/adm.js
======
19eightyfour
I made something like this as well. A system for handling load order with a
cool syntax, cycle detection and small footprint. There's something cool about
writing dependency tools. I like the feeling of my own code bootstrapping my
own code. No foreign includes in the system. But this is only on JS client
side web, where ES imports haven't landed yet and I don't like the idea of
using require or amd. On server side I'm perfectly happy to use require and
npm and loads of other people's code.

I wish i know how to make code like this popular. I guess the problem is js
developers already already have workable solutions that are basically
monopolies. Still it's an interesting challenge to take their market.

It seems very hard though because if you think about any Improvement you could
make to your code over theirs the existing solutions could make that
Improvement too and their Improvement would have so much more utility than
your own because it would be able to instantly reach all their existing
customers. So it's quite the challenge to take market share from require and
Amd and so on.

I guess the trick then is the old trick try to pick a niche that the Monopoly
doesn't really serve. Amd and require are for everywhere .... But solutions
like yours and mine might work better for small to medium sized projects in
the browser. Or an even smaller niche maybe programmers of games or Demos in
the browser. Size and complexity conscious.

~~~
thehandofkwll
I'm not trying to take anyone's market with this, more that I couldn't find
any de facto solution that solved this problem when I went looking for why my
scripts were waiting 400ms to load, and started thinking about async scripts.

So I went and wrote something simple, and hopefully versatile!

